# Foro muerto!!!



## GSRMx (Dec 11, 2002)

Bwahahahaha

Foro muerto, como todos los que agarran los idiotas de auto forums..

Raza, no pierdan su tiempo aqui. Solo nos utilizaron para ganar dinero, y eliminamos todo el contenido util.

Estamos en un foro P R I V A D O nissanmexico-punto-o-erre-ge

ponganlo como "suena" no como se escribe con eso de que a estos vatos les gusta censurar la competencia.

P.D. ekool, chinga tu madre.


----------

